# National Film and Television School (NFTS) - Directing Fiction



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School National Film and Television School (NTFS). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Alex Rogozea (Jul 3, 2017)

Alex Rogozea posted a new review on the Film School National Film and Television School (NTFS)


----------



## Siddharth Menon (Aug 21, 2018)

Chris W said:


> This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School National Film and Television School (NTFS). Please add to the discussion here.



So at the outset, I just want to state that I'm a complete outsider to the World of Showbiz! Being a Certified Management Accountant and Bachelors in Commerce, I have not had any professional training nor any insight into the educational aspect of film making. 

However, what I do possess is an undying desire to tell stories and bring stories around the world to life and thereby create a lasting impact on people and their lives. Anyhoo, this year ( at the age of 27) I took the call of calling it quits from the Corporate Industry and purse my passion of direction and film making. However, my knowledge in the sphere of film schools and film education is limited. It is now, that I am researching more about it. I'm currently looking at NFTS & LFS (in UK) and AFI, Columbia and UCLA in the US. 

So that brings me to my question; how credible is NFTS for Film Direction? What is the possibility of a complete external person ( such as yours truly) to get into such film schools? How is the alumni network of NFTS? Any and every answer is welcome. Whatever little input would give me a great impetus! Thanks a ton people!


----------



## VDW (Jun 25, 2019)

VDW posted a new review on the film school  National Film and Television School (NFTS)


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Jun 10, 2021)

The film school National Film and Television School (NFTS) - Directing Fiction has been updated:

Updated with application acceptance stats


----------

